# is Chicken Soup For the dog good?



## Juapple (Sep 15, 2009)

hi, i have been feeding my Siberian Husky pedigree, i know it is horrible. we used to feed it Eukanuba, but one time the store was out, so we bought pedigree from costco, and we just started buying it ever since, for the past 3 months maybe? anyhow, i've noticed that my sibe's coat has gone from being soft/nice/puffy/long to short/wirey/and just plain bad. he poops a lot too! i know it is because of the food, so i was thinking of going back to Eukanuba, i've read that it isn't that good either. i read that Chicken Soup for the dog is good, and very affordable. I'm just curious, will it get my sibe's coat back to being healthy and shiny (etc.)... i was thinking of either getting CSFTD (chicken soup for the dog), eagle pack or Blue. Blue seems to be a bit pricey, so if eagle pack or CSFTD are good quality, then i might as well just get either one of those. i was also thinking of getting Wellness, but the 3rd ingredient is corn... i thought that was bad for dogs. any recommendations? 

thanks!


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I haven't fed Chicken Soup, but it's a pretty good food from what I know, and so is Eagle Pack. Both are better than Eukanuba. 

www.dogfoodadvisor.com is a good resource for learning about the different dog foods.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I read that the Kirkland brand of dog food at Costco is pretty decent stuff if it is any cheaper than Chicken Soup. There is also a grain free Kirkland but my local stores don't carry it so I haven't looked at it.


----------



## Mheath0429 (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a sibe too. She is on blue basics, turkey and potato. She does great on blue wildereness too, but basic is the best for her sensitive tummy,


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

Juapple said:


> i was also thinking of getting Wellness, but the 3rd ingredient is corn... i thought that was bad for dogs. any recommendations?
> 
> thanks!


Which wellness formula did you see with corn? I think you may have been mistaken. Wellness is an excellent choice, and their "core" is what I rotate for my malnourished rescue dog.

ETA: Just for the record, Chicken Soup, Blue, Wellness that you mentioned are all very good choices. The chicken soup will likely be the cheapest. The company that makes Chicken Soup also makes Diamond Naturals,( No corn, wheat, soy), and Taste of the wild, which is grain free. All of the above are heaps better than Eukanuba or Pedigree.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

amynrichie said:


> Which wellness formula did you see with corn? I think you may have been mistaken. Wellness is an excellent choice, and their "core" is what I rotate for my malnourished rescue dog.
> 
> ETA: Just for the record, Chicken Soup, Blue, Wellness that you mentioned are all very good choices. The chicken soup will likely be the cheapest. The company that makes Chicken Soup also makes Diamond Naturals,( No corn, wheat, soy), and Taste of the wild, which is grain free. All of the above are heaps better than Eukanuba or Pedigree.


Yeah, no way does Wellness have corn in it.

Also, Eukanuba isn't any better than Pedigree. They are both low quality. As for as low-cost, decent quality foods I have compiled the following list:

- Natural Balance
- Diamond Naturals
- Whole Earth Farms (Merrick's value line)
- 4Health (Tractor Supply's house brand)
- Kirkland (available at Costco)
- Chicken Soup
- Taste of the Wild

These two are little lower quality and are actually more expensive than the ones listed above. But I'm mentioning them because they are easily available at most grocery stores: Purina One Beyond (my dog did crappy on it, but I think she was allergic to one of the grains) and Newman's Own Organics. You can definitely do much better for the price but in a pinch these are better than what you've been feeding at least.

If you just want to browse through some foods to see what's good, I recommend this review site. It's very informative.


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Saya was on chicken soup for puppy's lover soul she loved it and did fine one it. I switched her to wellness puppy for variety and she liked that too and did fine on it.

Taste of the wild is good too for price wise Bella my mom's boxer gets the bison/deer, lamb, duck, wellness core ocean in rotation.


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

my other favorite food is Merrick's before grain. The last big bag I only paid $37 for online.


----------



## shets114 (Sep 10, 2008)

It's amazing people still have faith in Diamond and would recommend anything made by them. 
Yea, they haven't had a recall recently but some of the products they produce have.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

shets114 said:


> It's amazing people still have faith in Diamond and would recommend anything made by them.
> Yea, they haven't had a recall recently but some of the products they produce have.


I don't remember anyone stating that they recommend ANY product made by Diamond, just specific high quality ones.

Plenty of companies have recalled products. They improve because it makes good business sense to do so. When I can afford to buy only the highest quality, most expensive food out there, I will. But until then, yeah, I'm not going to be alarmist and suggest anyone avoid a brand just because they've had recalls in their past if they are otherwise good and affordable.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Every brand has had recalls. Even raw meat has been recalled. Even _fruits and veggies_ have been recalled. If I tried to avoid any product that has ever been recalled I wouldn't be able to eat (or feed my pets). I'm as comfortable with Diamond products as I am with any brand.

For the OP: I use Chicken Soup in my dog food rotation (I use the cat food, too). It's a good solid food for a decent price. It's not The Best On The Market, but it's a good choice, IMO.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

amynrichie said:


> Which wellness formula did you see with corn? I think you may have been mistaken. Wellness is an excellent choice, and their "core" is what I rotate for my malnourished rescue dog.
> 
> ETA: Just for the record, Chicken Soup, Blue, Wellness that you mentioned are all very good choices. The chicken soup will likely be the cheapest. The company that makes Chicken Soup also makes Diamond Naturals,( No corn, wheat, soy), and Taste of the wild, which is grain free. All of the above are heaps better than Eukanuba or Pedigree.


Eukanuba/pedigree is crap for the money, my dogs won't even touch it, the dog at the barn where I used to work at is fed that & half the time she won't eat it. She is an older dog with lotsa health probs that im sure are attributed to that food. 

I feed TOTW HP dry/canned & they love it, I have a dog with grain allergies (Izze) so I have to stay grain free, which limits my options. After BB's recall & horror stories of dogs getting sick, with all the recalls/buyouts etc... I always keep on the up & up on the "best" foods. Some are: castor & polux, natural balance, vital, freshpet, eco etc... All available at PETsMART or Petco. If I had a Petco I would go for them, Petco is IMO better in some ways then PETsMART.


----------

